# TTOC Shop email - did you get yours?



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

All members should have received a couple of emails from the TTOC shop today... 

If you did, and you don't wish to receive them any more then you can unsubscribe by logging on and selecting "unsubscribe".

If you didn't, and you'd like to receive them in the future, then log on and select subscribe - you can also update all your details in the shop.

https://secure-uk.net/ttoc/catalog/login.php

Lou


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you didn't receive them it could also be either

1) Your email address is incorrect
2) You are on AOL and the email is in your spam/bulk mail folder

If it the first one then you can login as above and update. 

There should have been 3 email today


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Lou / Mark

Received all 3 OK [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Norman


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sorry - are we supposed to be answering this thread with confirmation that we received the emails?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

That would be a good idea there's only 737 people in the database. Then I could tick them all off, and chase up the people who haven't replied :roll: :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mine went into my Hotmail junk file so if anyone is missing theirs....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nope, not got mine.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks , recieved loud and clear.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Nope, not got mine.


That'll be because you don't have an account in the shop and aren't a club member 



t7 said:


> All *members* should have received a couple of emails from the TTOC shop today...


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Got them, thanks


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

hutters said:


> That'll be because you don't have an account in the shop and aren't a club member


Oh yeah i forgot! :roll:


----------



## dibblet (Sep 10, 2003)

messages received...


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I think I apply to both and have not received anything :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jog said:


> I think I apply to both and have not received anything :?


Mark

Do you a hotmail or aol account? If so check your bulk mail or spam folders. If not then email us ([email protected]) via the email address you believe the shop is registered with. Also go into your shop account and check your email address is correct.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

I had some thx...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing yet


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Nothing yet


Tim,

Do you have a bulk mail folder or a spam folder? If so, I'd check in there first...



I'll send you a mail from the shop as a test... btw in your account you have an alternate forumid :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

nutts said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing yet
> ...


My anti-spam folder is full of .....ahem.......porn stuff, you know "Do you need a bigger wanger" and all that pisch.

Forumid???...................DOH....Forum ID ffs [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for mine.


----------

